# Day number of the year number in DAX?



## Russ Skinner (May 20, 2013)

Is it possible to return the day number of year (140 for today 20th May 2013) using DAX time and date functions?

I've been toying with the YEARFRAC FUNCTION, but I'm still having to manually type in the first day of the year -

=(YEARFRAC("Jan 1 2013",TODAY())*360)+1


----------



## doublej_jj (May 20, 2013)

For your first day of the year use:  Date(Year(Now),1,1)

I didn't evaluate the rest, but that solves that problem.


----------



## Russ Skinner (May 20, 2013)

Thanks doublej_jj, that's cracked it. Just needed to add the double brackets after the Now : Date(Year(Now()),1,1)


----------

